# Photos de PC sur Ipod classic



## James3 (27 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour
Je ne réussis pas à copier des fichiers photo du Pc (Wind XP)vers l'Ipod classic 80Go
Lorsqu'on pratique ce transfert l'Ipod doit-il être en position Hold ou On ?
Comment procéder pour compléter un répertoire de photos sur l'Ipod par d'autres fichiers photo. A chaque fois que je le pratique, les anciens fichiers se trouvent effacés.
Comment configurer le "résumé" ? 
Qui pourrait me renseigner ou sur quel site ou adresse Web?
Merci


----------



## jakinguitar (27 Avril 2009)

James3 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je ne réussis pas à copier des fichiers photo du Pc (Wind XP)vers l'Ipod classic 80Go
> Lorsqu'on pratique ce transfert l'Ipod doit-il être en position Hold ou On ?
> Comment procéder pour compléter un répertoire de photos sur l'Ipod par d'autres fichiers photo. A chaque fois que je le pratique, les anciens fichiers se trouvent effacés.
> ...


 
Moi j'ai un autre problème : lorsque je synchronise l'Ipod Classic, il charge toutes les photos présentes sur mon PC dans "mes Images", mais sans le classement par dossier. Elles sont donc toutes mélangées, alors que mon Ipod 30GO précédent ne posait aucun problème, et j'avais systèmatiquement les mêmes dossiers que sur le PC. Est-ce normal ?


----------

